# Looking for 2 Shovelers in Norwich CT



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I need two people with equipment -(snow blowers, shovels, etc..) to take care of sidewalks.

You need to have your own transportation to get to the sites and your own equipment.

There is roughly 7-9 hours worth of sidewalks depends on how fast you work.

I pay a flat rate of:

*1-2.9 inches I pay $20.00 a person 5 hours = $100.00 2 people $200.00*

*3-6.9 inches I pay $20.00 a person 12 hours = $250.00 2 people $500.00*

*7-12.1 inches I pay $20.00 a person 18 hours = $400.00 2 people $800.00*

*Over 12.1 inches keep track of hours if you go over 18 hours *

The locations are all within Montville and Norwich pretty much all of them within minutes of each other.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I need two people with equipment -(snow blowers, shovels, etc..) to take care of sidewalks.
> 
> You need to have your own transportation to get to the sites and your own equipment.
> 
> ...


Are they employees or sub contractors you'll 1099? 
Don't think you'll have many takers with that pay. When they're using their own blower and shovels and the min wage is $10.10.
You may have better luck paying by the job which would be more and treating them like subs.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

sub contractors and 1099 

if you run the numbers its more like between $27 to $35 an hour

If they get it done in 7 hours they are still getting paid for 12 hours which is around $35 an hour

If they get it done in 9 hours again still getting paid for 12 hours which is round $27 an hour. 

My old crew averaged clearing the sidewalks in 7-9 hours depending on the snow up to 6 inches

For the 18 inch storm they did all the sidewalks in 18 hours completely cleared so I based my numbers on that for 7-12 inches.
(why are they not with me now? they were for 4 years, then married,kids and needed the full time work not just seasonal)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your first post made it sound like you were allotting up to X # of hours, but paying the time they actually took since you say to "keep track of your hours over 18" 

Advertising the actually length to be cleared rather than the # of hours it "might take" might get you a better response


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Misleading post title. "2 shovelers". And that's crazy low pay for all there own equipment and transportation, not to mention the money saved on your part. Sidewalks are the hard part, and the key to keeping accounts if they are part of the contracts. Double it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> sub contractors and 1099
> 
> if you run the numbers its more like between $27 to $35 an hour
> 
> ...


My shovel crew were treated as subs, I supplied shovels, Ice melt and SS blower when needed which wasn't often. They used their own vehicles to run their route and they were paid by the job not by the hour. They were grossing $55/hr on average and typically the route would take 3.5hrs to run.
Shoveling for several hours sucks, finding someone reliable for this work is tough enough and finding one that takes pride in their work is even tougher. My crew also had full time employment elsewhere so snow money wasn't their sole source of income but it'd paid mulch better.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Positions filled.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

since you filled these positions, I'll close this out...if need be, send me a message to re-open


----------

